# Has anyone seen this release before?????



## longsk8 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,

I'm fairly new to the game, but I've just run across a new Ebay listing and I can't find any info on this small pressing release. It has two compositions by The Hungarian String Quartet, one by Cecil Effinger, the other Quincy Porter. The seller states that this is the only recording of these compositions. It's sealed and apparently very rare.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260502210743&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

It is a real rarity, and as the seller said, not on CD. I wouldn't be surprised if there are several bids and final one
touch the 3 figures.


----------

